# Infestdead graveyard



## infestdead (Aug 3, 2010)

I felt guily this year because our yard is very close to the same as last year's graveyard but i just bought our first home and we have been remodling it for two and a half months.










Not completely up and running I didn't have the fog rolling through the grave yard tonight and I have to get the creepy tunes up and running tomorrow after work and all the lights seem to be on in the house.










HAPPY HALLOWEEN to all all and to all anightmare filled night :jol:


----------



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

Nice job, especially the lighting.


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

I do agree, the lighting really makes it. Nice job.


----------



## infestdead (Aug 3, 2010)

thanks the lights are very important to me I had to move a few times before I found the sweet spot.

It was a good night we had about a total of 11 trick r treaters it was a slow night but very fun


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Great job!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

looks great, I agree, very nice job on the lighting,,


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice graveyard and fencing, and you even have a cool-looking tree to add age and authenticity to the cemetery


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Don't worry about it being the same as last year. It looks good, and now that your settled into the new house, believe me it will grow over the years.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Never feel guilty!
I bet you bought this house because it has such a great Halloween tree!
Your Yard Haunt looks great!


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Yes! The tree is very cool.

I wouldn't feel guilty, because as others say, you'll more than make up for it in the future!

Besides, the TOTs in the neighborhood must've loved what you had out, so no worries eh?


----------

